
Navigating Code on GitHub - gameoflife
https://help.github.com/en/articles/navigating-code-on-github#jumping-to-the-definition-of-a-function-or-method
======
rvz
Meh.

I would use sourcegraph.com/${GITHUB_REPO_URL} for navigating code. Much nicer
than Github's and supports more languages.

